# Weighed my Look 585 finally and...



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

We just returned from a two month training and riding trip to the So Cal desert and I was curious. So, I wiped off the travel dirt and hung her up on the LBS digital scale to see what she weighed, configured as a racing and training daily ride. Now I am not a weight weenie and rarely come to this forum, so this may be nothing interesting, but as is, my 2006 size XL (57.5 cm top tube) 585 weighed in at 15.18 lbs, wheels, pedals and waterbottle cages included. Off the car and on the scale..

That seems fairly light for a bike that is ridden everyday. It's been trouble free, for about 2700 hard miles so far since New Years.. Built with mostly Dura Ace, FSA carbon cranks, Ti BB, carbon Zipp bars, Reynolds Cirro tubular wheels and Continental Sprinter (heavy but cheap and tough) tires, Carbon concepts dual adjust seat post, a Flite saddle..some Superbe Pro (retro campy copies from Suntour, remember them?) brake calipers, Speedplay ti pedals...nothing really "Zoot or Bling Bling expensive", everything easy to maintain and use..

The Look, though light, climbs very well and descends like it is on rails. Sucks up the potholes and Chip-n-seal and works great around the gutters on a city block crit course. Nice light race or high performance bike..A few hundred bucks spent from here could get it into the 14lb range, easy, but it would probably get a bit more 'fussy'.
Don Hanson


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Woah. Superbe Pro brakes?

That's an... interesting part, to say the least!

Very nice build, very respectable weight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Gnarly 928 said:


> We just returned from a two month training and riding trip to the So Cal desert and I was curious. So, I wiped off the travel dirt and hung her up on the LBS digital scale to see what she weighed, configured as a racing and training daily ride. Now I am not a weight weenie and rarely come to this forum, so this may be nothing interesting, but as is, my 2006 size XL (57.5 cm top tube) 585 weighed in at 15.18 lbs, wheels, pedals and waterbottle cages included. Off the car and on the scale..
> 
> That seems fairly light for a bike that is ridden everyday. It's been trouble free, for about 2700 hard miles so far since New Years.. Built with mostly Dura Ace, FSA carbon cranks, Ti BB, carbon Zipp bars, Reynolds Cirro tubular wheels and Continental Sprinter (heavy but cheap and tough) tires, Carbon concepts dual adjust seat post, a Flite saddle..some Superbe Pro (retro campy copies from Suntour, remember them?) brake calipers, Speedplay ti pedals...nothing really "Zoot or Bling Bling expensive", everything easy to maintain and use..
> 
> ...


Very nice. And Looks haved definitely have the classy thing going on. I had been lusting for a Parlee or Ruegamer, but as soon as my orbs focused on a 595, I started experiencing all sorts of unnatural feelings.

You know people will frequently toss out that old say about cheap, light, and strong...er..pick two.....Well, it should be hitting home with folks that the goalposts for cheap, light, and strong have moved such that now those three things can be had at significantly lower weights and costs. 15 lb, everyday rideable, built for a lifetime's use bikes are on their way to becoming more the norm than the exception.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Cheap? Uhhh, well...*



Forrest Root said:


> Very nice. And Looks haved definitely have the classy thing going on. I had been lusting for a Parlee or Ruegamer, but as soon as my orbs focused on a 595, I started experiencing all sorts of unnatural feelings.
> 
> You know people will frequently toss out that old say about cheap, light, and strong...er..pick two.....Well, it should be hitting home with folks that the goalposts for cheap, light, and strong have moved such that now those three things can be had at significantly lower weights and costs. 15 lb, everyday rideable, built for a lifetime's use bikes are on their way to becoming more the norm than the exception.


 Looks are not especially cheap, at least in my monetary system, but then...
The 595 is a very stunning frame, too. I just don't care for the "seat mast" configuration. I think there may be a lot of 'marketing' in that particular "improvment". I think I will wait a few years and see if that configuration really works all right. To me, it doesn't seem like the potential weight savings and supposed lateral stiffness improvment would be significant enough to off-set the drawback of limited seat height adjustment and the full time extended seat tube...

Superbe Pro brakes: Yep! A substantial saving in weight over Dura Ace..Actually not far off the fancy finicky Zero Gravity for what, $300+ an end? Had some kicking around from a custom steel frame from the 80s. I also still have two sets of wheels with Supurbe Pro hubs...they are 'buttery-smooth' after over 35 years, and still ridden almost daily...Good stuff they made..
Don Hanson


----------

